# 54cm Moots Vamoots for trade



## sonofmickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Trade 54cm for 52cm.

I need a smaller frameset(Vamoots Compact). I feel that my current 54.5 Vamoots is too big by a framesize.
No cash and no Vamoots frames available until April leaves me with one option, a trade for a 52 cm Vamoots from someone that purchased too small of a frame. My polar opposite if you will.

Moderator please move this if not appropriate.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

If you decide to sell the frame - let me know. I've been looking at getting a Moots...been on the fence about the RSL vs CR vs VaMoots...instant gratification might just win me over.

I assume the bike has been built up - how much have you rode it?

Drop me a line.....


----------



## sonofmickel (Feb 8, 2010)

I may be interested in selling but only if I can get a good deal on another frameset. I would probably go Carbon Fibre then. I would really rather stay with a Moots but they are not going to start production on the 52s until April.

Would you want the whole bike or just the frame? The bike is full Campy Record(2003 square spindle) and would come with two sets of wheels(Neutrons and a custom set((Record hubs/HED Bastogne rims laced with Revolution spokes)), Moots seatpost etc...
I just checked the bike computer, I have approximately 4000 miles on this frame/groupo since 2003. Maybe I don't deserve a Moots!


----------



## Chad Lowe (May 1, 2010)

did you already sell your vamoots? Is it the CR? What year?


----------



## sonofmickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Still have it. It is a 2003 Compact. Unfortunately it is one size too big for me. I am considering just putting on a shorter stem. What do you have in mind. I want it to got o a good home!


----------



## sonofmickel (Feb 8, 2010)

I still have the frame for trade. Mine is 54cc. I need 52cc.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What would you ask for just the frame?

Or the frame, headset, and fork?


----------

